# ECRS Race 3



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Date: December 11, 2010
Time: Doors Open at 8am, race starts at 12N
Place: Jack Hynes
369 Jasontown Road
Westminster, MD 21158

Super Stock on the Clubman and L25 RO on the Viper. 
5 minute RR qualifying, 3 minute Semi and a 5 minute Main. 
$10 per class and Cash payouts to the top 4 in both classes.
Practice is Friday from 5-9pm

For a complete schedule, visit tsrho.com


----------

